# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  new client ΔΑΦΝΗ

## tottis_#7753

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tottis_#7753

ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ SCAN ......ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!

ACCESS POINT HELP?????  ::   ::   ::  U

----------


## costas43gr

Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα, εισαι αναμεσα σε δυο AP του #6202 και του #3667, καποιο θα βλεπεις.  ::   ::  



Α, και μην γραφεις με μεγαλα......  ::

----------


## tompap1

Καλορίζικος...
Συγνωμη για την αργή ανταπόκριση αλλά είμαι πηγμένος στην δουλειά.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

